# CPC, CCA -Myrtle Beach, SC area looking for work



## boesterlin (Aug 10, 2010)

Almost finished with school, looking for entry level coding position. Will be taking CPC, CCA and CCS by end of year.

		Myrtle Beach, South Carolina 29588								Barbara E. Oesterlin-HIM Medical Coding

Objective
To obtain a challenging career in the medical field that emphasizes increased responsibility, personal growth, and professional achievement as a Medical Coder.

Profile


Motivated, personable, quality oriented business professional with a solid base of career preparation and training as a Medical Coder. Strengths include knowledge of medical records rules, regulations and privacy. Excellent organizational skills, detail oriented, honest, dependable with a wide variety of professional experience.

Technical Skills/Proficiencies
ICD-9
CPT
HCPCS
MS Word
MS Excel
Manual, Electronic claims
IV Infusion Coding	Medical Terminology
Anatomy
Medical Insurance
Medicare, Medicaid
HIM	Confidentiality
Quality
Internet
Customer Service
Management
Third party payers


Education

Horry Georgetown Technical College – Myrtle Beach, South Carolina
Medical Coder Certificate – will graduate December 2010 –   GPA 3.89
Dean's list Fall 2009, President's list Spring 2009, PHI Theta Kappa Honor Society, induction March 2010
Member of AHIMA 2010, Member of AAPC 2010

Charleston Southern University – Charleston, South Carolina
Bachelors Degree Business Management – in process 2009   GPA 3.90
Alpha Chi National College Honor Society, February 2009

Middlesex Community College – Middletown, Connecticut
Associates Degree Business Administration, Graduated in 1987

Hamden High School – Hamden, Connecticut
High School Diploma, graduated 1983




Experience
9/2004-3/2009	Blue Cross Blue Shield of South Carolina	Surfside Beach, SC
Claims Processor
Customer Service
Process claims for health benefits for the military. Extensive knowledge of claims and computer system. Assisted providers and beneficiaries via telephone with benefit and claims inquiries. Provided written inquiries on claims. Reprocess and adjust claims for payment. 
Proven productivity and quality.

3/2004-7/2004	Anthem Blue Cross Blue Shield	North Haven, CT
Claims Research, Customer Service
Process insurance claims, assisted via telephone with unpaid claims and benefit questions. 

2002-2004

Claims Research
 	Value Options	Hamden, CT

Research and pay outstanding claims. Research and resolve claims complaints and appeals. Designed excel spreadsheets to organize outstanding claims. Coordinated and managed meetings to discuss issues with appeals.

2001-2002                                                       New Having Savings Bank                                 New Haven, CT

Teller Supervisor
Supervised a crew of 8 people. Serviced customers balanced ATM and vault daily, conducted meetings.
Scheduling and sales promotions
Hired employees and conducted employee reviews. 


1996-2001	Wachovia Bank	Shelton, Connecticut
Customer Service Representative/ Coach
Assisted Customer via telephone with account inquiries, order checks, balance checkbooks and disputes. Managed teams while manager was on vacation or attended meetings. Experience with supervisor calls, sales calls and monitoring phones. Completed time sheets and conducted meetings. Proven quality and productivity. 



1994-1996	Taylor Business Systems		Milford, Connecticut
Dispatcher
References
Supplied upon request


----------

